# Young Female on Board



## twagg7 (Jun 17, 2003)

I am 21 yrs. old and looking forward to start sailing in the next 2-3 years (time to buy a boat and save up for living aboard) My fiance and I will be married by then but I have questions about being a woman aboard a sailboat. My first question, being somewhat newly weds and not wanting any children in the near future but eventually, I was curious if any of you have any tips to good birth control. You know ones that would make you more eligable for seasickness, ones that you would be able to store during long cruises, and anything else that could come to mind. My second question, purtains to well women you know, it happens to all of us once a month. I have not seen one site that offers advice for this and the best advise are from real women sailing in real situation. Please any help will do and I look forward to your tips. Thank you so very much.


----------



## lauralee (Feb 26, 2002)

Yikes!! Well, congratulations! We''re talking some pretty individual issues here with regard to birth control methods. Check with your personal physician and get his/her take on this issue. Ziplock bags can help you out here with whatever choice seems right for you both physically and spiritually. 

With regards to your montly visit, ziplock bags (loose the boxes)and planning ahead for ample supplies of whatever type you personally prefer. The smaller the better of course, as space is a at premium on sailboats. They can''t be flushed either, so plan for disposal bags you can store till your next port of call.

Best wishes!


----------



## twagg7 (Jun 17, 2003)

Lauralee, Thank you for your imput. I know it is a different topic to chat about but, it was something that i have never heard anyone talk about and there must other women that are curious about the subject. Newbee''s such as my self that are just afraid to ask. 

I can get car sick easly on curtain meds. so but i really don''t want to you know try one find it doesn''t work then try another and so forth. Would be unpleasent for me and my soon to be hubby. 

Again i am open to any suggestions and I hope to not make anyone blush or be shy. I believe it is a natural thing and just would like to know suggestions on how to also keep the enviroment clean. 

THANK YOU ALL AGAIN hope to hear more.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Some md''s are starting to prescribe oral contraceptives in such a way that can solve the two dilemas together, if you can tolerate the pill. Instead of having the "sugar pill" week, during which time menses occur, the women take the active pills for up to three months at a time. Voila, no cramps etc for the three months. This might be an alternative for you, if your md thinks you are a good candidate, and if you don''t have seasickness with the tablets. There are also the weekly patches which could be an alternative if you have the severe nausea with tablet, but I don''t believe that any studies have been done using these three months straight, so there would still be the "monthly" stuff. Hope this helps...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hi, ziplock bags with alittle baking soda and disposable handy wipes rally make that time of the month more managable.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There's this thing called Mooncup in the market now, seems pretty environment-friendly. The women are saying it works great, so i bet i'd be great for cruising too!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Those little cinnamon heart candies will work for birth control. You don't eat it though, you have to hold it between your knees.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey, I feel your pain. I'm 23, newly married, and we're leaving pretty much indefinitely here in a few days. As the only girl on board, I've been racking my brain trying to think up ways to make my life easier with these things that men, damn them, don't have to worry about! 
I was on oral contraceptives for quite some time with no ill effects until recently, when I started feeling psychotic for no reason. In my quest to find birth control with no side effects, I've come across an all natural kind called neem oil. They've been using it in India and the middle east for hundreds of years. Besides it's contraceptive effects, it does so many good things for you. It's been shown to help prevent yeast infections and a lot of STD's as it's an anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, anti-viral, and antioxidant. From my extensive research, India has been conducting studies on it's spermicidal qualities for years, as well as the fact that there are several products sold as a spermicide using neem oil in India. 
As well as using the oil as a spermicide, you can also take Neem Leaf Tablet that they tested on married men of the Indian Army. Both you and your husband can take the pills (they're saying it could be the first male birth control pill).It takes about 6 weeks for it to get in your system, but in the 6 months of testing, they had no pregnancies. From what I understand, the failure rate is even better than oral contraceptives! I'll leave a few links for you, so you can do your own research, but as far as I can tell, and I've been researching for about 2 months now, this is the real deal. So much so, that I ordered both the Leaf capsules and the oil. 
Again, I'll leave some links for you to check out:
www.organixsouth.com
http://www.remedyfind.com/treatments/0/927/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neem_oil
http://www.barnard.edu/wwoman/qanda/protect/neem.html
http://www.sisterzeus.com/neem.html
There's a few, but if you want to do more research, just punch in neem contraceptive into Google or whatever, and you'll get loads more information. Pretty cool stuff! I hope this helped, and good luck!

-Crystal


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Every woman's mileage varies with different methods of BC of course but...

Mirena IUD

Good for 5 years - most women stop menstruating.


----------

